# Navien NPE 210A2



## TBone212 (5 mo ago)

Hello, my name is Tom/Tbone. I owned a specialty contracting business doing custom energy efficient/green homes, tiny homes, shipping container homes. And we were an all in one contractors. The only thing I subbed out was foundations and well. Then the Pandemic wiped out my business. I am finally getting back into it on a much smaller scale. I have done plumbing as part of my services for over 25 years. 


Have a Navien NPE 210A2 Tankless which will not ignite and is stuck in stand by mode. It's NG and high altitude. Everything is configured properly with no error codes. Have reset unit and gone through programming with no issues and no error codes. Everything is working properly in test mode with proper read outs. But then will not fire or come out of stand by mode. Any suggestions or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My suggestion is re-read the forum rules.









PlumbingZone.com Rules


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms...




www.plumbingzone.com













Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## TBone212 (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> My suggestion is re-read the forum rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies. Hyper focused on other things. I'll revise and repost.


----------

